# Manual, (paper mile log), or use an app like MileIQ?



## s1rGr1nG0 (Mar 30, 2017)

What is the preferred method to use for tracking miles? I'm still new to this and have only driven a few days, mostly in the evening after I get off work at my regular job.
I normally drive to a location and then turn on the app to start. What should I use to track my mileage from that point? A manual, hand written "log book" or an app on my phone?
To me it seems easier to use an app because what if I forget to write down my starting or ending mileage for any given day? With a phone app I would just shut it down when I shut off Uber.

Ideas or suggestions?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

I use apps but those can glitch causing data to erase. Paper ends up messy if you are trying trying write every single trip.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

s1rGr1nG0 said:


> What is the preferred method to use for tracking miles? I'm still new to this and have only driven a few days, mostly in the evening after I get off work at my regular job.
> I normally drive to a location and then turn on the app to start. What should I use to track my mileage from that point? A manual, hand written "log book" or an app on my phone?
> To me it seems easier to use an app because what if I forget to write down my starting or ending mileage for any given day? With a phone app I would just shut it down when I shut off Uber.
> 
> ...


I think it's a matter of getting in the habit of noting your odometer at the start and end of each shift. As I understand how the apps work, you have to note whether it was a business or personal trip. Otherwise how would the app know?

I also use my trip odometer as a back up, reset each time I leave my house. An advantage I have is that I know the mileage to my regular clients' homes/offices. I use a DayPlanner, but keep in mind I've been doing it that way since 2002, before any apps existed. Also, as a corporate chauffeur I had to keep trip records at times as well, starting over fifty years ago. You know what they say about teaching old dogs new tricks.......


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Been driving rideshare for 3+ years and I have tried a few apps (MileIQ, TripLog, MyRideTrac) and have come to the conclusion that it is easier for me to manually log my mileage and time. When I went through the learning process with the apps, I came to the conclusion that I already knew which miles were business vs personal because, manually, I only log my business miles, everything else is personal. And, to me, that seems to be the benefit of the apps, namely, correctly categorizing miles driven between business and personal.

So, like Older Chauffeur, I manually note my odometer at the beginning and end of my 'shift' in a small notebook stored in my visor. I then transpose that mileage daily or every other day to an Excel spreadsheet for analysis at my leisure. As a result, I have the original log and then an electronic backup (excel) as well as analysis of my rideshare business.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Spiral notebook. Start a new one each year. Write down the odometer at the beginning and end of every shift and in a separate column write the miles to keep a running total of business miles


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I total each month's business miles, along with any expenses, along with a year-to-date total on the last day of the month.
Another notation I have is my medical miles- as a couple of seniors we seem to spend a lot of time visiting doctors.
You guys probably don't have much in the way of deductible medical miles....


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I total each month's business miles, along with any expenses, along with a year-to-date total on the last day of the month.
> Another notation I have is my medical miles- as a couple of seniors we seem to spend a lot of time visiting doctors.
> You guys probably don't have much in the way of deductible medical miles....


Ugg... wrote off a bunch going to visit the VA prosthetitist (Veterans administration prosthetic doctor)


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Ugg... wrote off a bunch going to visit the VA prosthetitist (Veterans administration prosthetic doctor)


Well that's the least your gummint can do, as they will never repay you for your sacrifice. At least it sounds like your Veterans' Hospital serves your needs.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Well that's the least your gummint can do, as they will never repay you for your sacrifice. At least it sounds like your Veterans' Hospital serves your needs.


I'm also exempt from property tax



And when i want to retire i'll just quit driving a cab and say i can't work anymore and because I already own my house i'll be pretty much set.


----------

